# Cat leaves Black Bits on the windowsill



## mistyabale (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi there
im new to the forum but as the title suggests i am trying to find out what my cat is leaving on the windowcill.

Shes about 20 weeks old now. so getting big, shes had her jabs and shes been treated for fleas.
she is an indoor cat and spends alot of her time sat on the window sill starring at the busy world going by.
She obviously itches like normal. but weirdly she seems to leave black stuff all over the window cill. i dont have a clue what it is.

Any ideas please.xx


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

The only thing I could think of is ''flea dirt''. You say she's been treated for fleas, but did she have fleas? If so, that's the source of the black stuff.

If not, maybe someone else has another idea!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wet the "black bits", if they turn red it's flea dirt. If she had fleas and they've been eradicated, the dirt may still need to be combed out of her coat.

If they don't turn red...has she been checked for ear mites? If she scratches her ear or shakes her head she could be breaking mite dirt loose. Any flower pots in the house she could be digging around in and getting dirt on her feet?


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

I kept finding some black bits in my fish bowl.... figured out the cat was drinking out of it and had food in her teeth - the bits of food were falling in the fish bowl.

Maybe your cat ate and a little bit was in his teeth - then he cleans himself in the windowsill and some of the bits of food fall on there?

Other than that - I don't know.


----------

